
Ask HN: What happened to the batteries that charge in 2 minutes? - tones411
This article was written in 2011: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.technologyreview.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;423597&#x2F;batteries-that-recharge-in-seconds&#x2F;amp&#x2F;<p>Where is this tech now?
======
philipkglass
_Jeff Dahn, professor of physics at Dalhousie University, is skeptical that
these electrodes will ever end up in products. “When you look at the flow
chart for making this structure, it’s pretty complicated, and that is going to
be expensive,” he says._

Dahn was probably right: too expensive to make the special nanostructured
materials in industrial quantities. A lot of battery technologies that are
promising on the lab scale are like that; "nanostructures, hard to mass
produce" is one of the usual electrochemical storage killers along with "rare
elements," "short lifetime," "low rate capability," "low efficiency," and
"high self discharge." Reading new battery papers to figure out if they could
be commercialized is mostly a matter of trying to spot how many -- ideally
zero -- of these common problems afflict the system being proposed.

